# Sullivan's Heathen Babies?



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

The Sullivan heathen horses where noted to be an all round type They would halter/ride & generally quiet disposition:wink:. Most show the strong Sabino roaning in that line. They are not as popular as they once were in the show world,as they are more old school/foundation looks:-o Coarse,heavier body types,plainer head,big bone & not exceptional movers. Know breeders that have tried to refine some of those traits by crossing them on lighter bodied,pretty head/neck horses to get something more competitive in today's more specialized show world. but In some of your ranch type disciplines they would be more desirable body type.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a mare that is a great granddaughter. 

Skip The Tin Paint

I have no good pictures of her on the computer but here's one with her daughter.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Found another one that's still not a good one. It was raining but she's not being completely blocked. She's to the left.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd never really given it much thought but one of my mares is a great or great great. Boston Mac is such a big name around here and so is Great White Hope that Sullivans Heathen is overlooked. She's a great mare. I think there are pics in the BAB thread.


----------

